# How do flatties bite?



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Was out for my first flattie at Griggs, and was using small bluegill. I noticed my line twitch over and over like the gill was being chased, then my rod bends over but he spit it out when I picked my rod up. Is this how flatties bite? Kind of Inhaling a fish and not making a run?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

oh they will run....I use bait runner and let them run a bit and click it and whip it. not too hard though.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Typically a flathead will engulf the bait when it picks it up, but for extra measures I always allow the fish to "run" with the bait for a bit. The run is usually a steady moderately paced pull, although I have seen smaller flats take a chub or gill like a blue and run as fast as they could


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Flatties run, but not Like a channel or a gar. Channel and gar tend to tap tap tap then take off like a bullet. Flatties tend to just give a slow steady pull.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

use 8/0 circles or Octopus hooks tighten the drag they hook themselves


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks guys...ill keep that in mind...still searching for my first one!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Flatheads teeth are made for grasping. The small sharp teeth hold prey
that is trying to escape. Younger fish must learn the best way to 
hunt and locate bait. Therefore there may be instances of smaller flathead
tapping or hesitating on baits.

Normally mature flathead sneak up close to baitfish and when they are 
close enough they flare their gills and engulf baits entirely. On flathead 
over 30 pounds it is my opinion that they often do not see or smell/taste
the baitfish before making their strike. On fish that do not purge during
the fight I find baits that the only damage is from my hook.

Occasionally female flathead will engulf a bait and just sit on 
bottom. They will wait till daylight and start moving back to 
their security cover.
In this instance you will get a few clicks with nothing till it moves 
again. Chad had one like that in Mid May. We pulled the line and felt 
weight but waited for her to move before setting the hook.

Smaller river flathead are often very aggressive and swallow baits up
to 1/4 their own length.

I think what you may be experiencing is other species which often grab
a large bait and decide to release it. Stripers and wipers often grab 
bluegill at night and blow them out when they realize they are not 
shad. Channel cats often grab live gills from the stomach and head 
to secluded spots to kill and tear the gills to pieces to eat.

Every flathead bite can be different due to the direction they travel and 
their individual mood. For the rest of this season you can expect the 
post spawn males to take a bait and move. They need to continue 
feeding to replace weight lost during spawn.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My biggest flathead of 53lbs took a shad head and the rod never moved..i picked my rod up to put fresh bait on...then the fight was on.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

